# kDevelop, makefile und configure fehlt



## astaluego (8. April 2005)

Hallo!
Wollte eigentlich wieder mit C proggen anfangen, aber unter SuSE kDevelop zum laufen zu bringen dauert länger als 10 min 
Wenn ich ein Projekt erstelle und eine Datei kompilieren will sagt er mir: Er kann das make- sowie configurefile nicht finden, resp. das Verzeichnis nicht. Ich hab in einem Beitrag einer Zeitschrift gelesen, dass ein Subprogramm von kdevelop eine ältere Version ist und kdevelop 3.0 eine aktuellere Version dieses Subprogramms braucht um dieses Problem zu lösen. Wie aber das Subprogramm heisst, geschweige denn wo mans runterladen kann wurde nicht gesagt. 
Ich benutze zurzeit SuSE 9.1.
Kann jemand Abhilfe schaffen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. April 2005)

Moeglicherweise ist da von den autotools die Rede. Also autogen, automake und autoconf.
All diese Tools findest Du auf dem GNU-FTP-Server.

autogen
ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/autogen/

automake
ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/automake/

autoconf
ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/autoconf/


----------



## tuxx (9. April 2005)

Vielleicht ist unter
http://rpmfind.net/linux/rpm2html/search.php?query=kdevelop&submit=Search+...&system=&arch=
was dabei?

ftp://rpmfind.net/linux/KDE/stable/...a/RPMS.kde/kdevelop-3.2.0-kdeorg_1cl.i386.rpm
sollte gehen.

Mit 
rpm -ivh Paket
installieren. Da wird er schon meckern, wenn was an Abhängigkeiten fehlt.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. April 2005)

@tuxx:
Das von Dir verlinkte KDevelop 3.2 ist meines Erachtens nach fuer KDE 3.4
Ich nutze (noch immer  ) KDE 3.3.2 und habe KDevelop 3.1.2 dabei.
Keine Ahnung welche KDE von der Suse 9.1 genutzt wird, aber sicher nicht KDE 3.4
Ich denk mal eine 3.2 oder 3.3
Weiss nicht genau wie alt diese Suse ist.


----------



## tuxx (9. April 2005)

Hab grad mal bei SuSE geschaut.
KDE 3.2.1 ist standardmässig bei SuSE 9.1 bei.
Also wenn ich http://www.kdevelop.org/index.html?filename=3.2/download.html 
richtig verstehe sollte das KDevelop 3.2 für KDE 3.4 auch für SuSE 9.1 gehen.
Wobei ichs bei mir generell nicht schaff, KDE 3.3.1 auf KDE 3.4 upzugraden.
Aber das ist ein anderes Thema, es sollte eigentlich damit hinhauen.
Was an Dependencies fehlt saugt man eben bei rpmfind.


----------



## tuxx (9. April 2005)

Auf ftp.suse.com liegt für SuSE 9.1 doch KDevelop-3.0.2 rum.
Was ist damit?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. April 2005)

Moeglicherweise ist eine Dependency von Kdevelop 3.2 KDE 3.4.
Ich koennte mir schon vorstellen, dass das von KDevelop gewuenscht wird.
Es spricht ja nichts dagegen KDE 3.4 auf der Suse 9.1 zu installieren. Und dementsprechend dann auch KDevelop 3.2.
Ich hatte 'ne Suse 6.2 mit Kernel 2.4 und KDE 3 laufen, und die kam standardmaessig, mit Kernel 2.2 und KDE 1.


----------



## tuxx (9. April 2005)

Ich probier das KDevelop 3.2 jetzt mal auf KDE 3.3.1 aus.

rpm -ivh kdevelop-3.2.0-kdeorg_1cl.i386.rpm
warning: kdevelop-3.2.0-kdeorg_1cl.i386.rpm: V3 DSA signature: NOKEY, key ID b195aef7
error: Failed dependencies:
        kdesdk-scripts >= 3.1 is needed by kdevelop-3.2.0-kdeorg_1cl
        libqassistantclient.so.1 is needed by kdevelop-3.2.0-kdeorg_1cl
        libstdc++.so.6 is needed by kdevelop-3.2.0-kdeorg_1cl
        libstdc++.so.6(CXXABI_1.3) is needed by kdevelop-3.2.0-kdeorg_1cl
        libstdc++.so.6(GLIBCXX_3.4) is needed by kdevelop-3.2.0-kdeorg_1cl


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. April 2005)

Okay, viel Erfolg.
Ich kann ja auch mal kurz gucken was ./configure sagt, hab ja KDE 3.4 schon runtergeladen.
Dauert nur immer so lang das zu kompilieren.


----------



## tuxx (9. April 2005)

Hab mir KDE 3.4 als rpm's runtergeladen.
Alles fein installiert und sieh da:
Er startet mir immer icewm oder irgendso n quatsch.
Mit startx und startkde werd ich dabei nix.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. April 2005)

IceWM ist noch besser als TWM. 
Wie gesagt, ich hab's noch nicht installiert weil das Kompilieren immer so lang dauert und ich im Moment zu viel an meiner Website arbeite.
Da die jetzt aber bald endlich fertig ist, vom Datenbank-Inhalt mal abgesehen (der aber nie wirklich fertig sein wird), werde ich es wohl bald mal schaffen endlich die Slackware 10.1 zu installieren und den ganzen anderen Kram wo ich noch nicht zu gekommen bin.
./configure hat bei mir nicht gemeckert, also kann es durchaus sein, dass KDevelop 3.2 mit KDE 3.3 laeuft, mal sehen ob es durchkompiliert.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. April 2005)

Es scheint uebrigens normal zu sein, dass beim Erstellen eines neues Projektes weder configure noch Makefile da sind.
Man muss erstmal auf *Build -> Run automake & friends* klicken.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. April 2005)

Okay, hab KDevelop grad fertig kompiliert und dann mal gestartet.
KDevelop 3.2 laeuft unter KDE 3.3, braucht also nicht KDE 3.4 wie ich zuvor angenommen hatte.
Aber da ich ja zuvor schon die wahrscheinliche Loesung des Problems geschildert habe wird es wohl nicht noetig sein KDevelop neu zu installieren oder eben ein neueres KDevelop.


----------



## astaluego (11. April 2005)

hm also ich habe suse 9.1 KDE 3.2 und kDevelop 3.0 alles so installiert wie es die professional edition will
welche aktionen soll ich nun vornehmen kDevelop 3.2 runterladen oder wie?

ps: wieso lässt sich die ftp ordner unter suse nicht öffnen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. April 2005)

Hier ist die Loesung um ein configure-Script zu bekommen.



			
				reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es scheint uebrigens normal zu sein, dass beim Erstellen eines neues Projektes weder configure noch Makefile da sind.
> Man muss erstmal auf *Build -> Run automake & friends* klicken.


----------

